# when i should take carbs?



## 9serX (May 13, 2011)

When i should take carbs , before or after training? I play tennis 2 days a week and train 3 days a week


----------



## 1toX (May 13, 2011)

In my opinion , after workout you definitely need carbs !


----------



## gavin (May 16, 2011)

you can  take a good meal about 30 to 40 mins later including carbs and protein


----------



## army001 (May 20, 2011)

I consume immediately after my workout  , about 100-120 grams of carbs


----------



## jerum (Jun 18, 2011)

According the information I have found I think you have to get carbs after training.During the training your muscles use stored energy which is known as glycogen and usable energy which is known as glucose. Therefore after training these two levels in your body may get low and the meantime the recovery process of muscles starts after the exercises. Hence you will in need of carbs after the training. It is known that whey protein is the best to use in such instances.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 19, 2011)

Can differ but definately before and after. Complex carbs with protein about 1 hour before the gym. Fast carbs with high protein after you train. Carbs levels vary with goals but 50grams is a nice amount each time. Then around 1 hour after your post workout shake/meal you want to have a large meal consisting of protein, good carbs and good fats. Remember pre and post workout are your most important meals of the day.

Side note some find consuming food before a workout knocks down their energy too much. That is simply due to the energy it takes to digest food... plus they may feel bloated etc. They are likely consuming too much food before they train or eating it too close to training time. Adjust accordingly to suit your body. Even 20gs of carbs with some protein is great before a workout.


----------

